# SG going off the deep end...again...



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

It amazes me the gall these people have. I've never seen anyone tell their grounds keeper what to wear. Want to try telling your plumber he has to wear a collared shirt and slacks?:blink:

New memo out from SG today.

*Memo 1446: Professionalism While Representing Safeguard Properties* </SPAN>
NEW REQUIREMENT: Effective September 15, individuals must wear identification badges showing both the individual's name and your company's name or a shirt or uniform displaying your company's name. Company logo t-shirts are acceptable for this requirement. Individuals should not display Safeguard's name. Each individual should have a company business card to provide neighbors, code enforcement officers, brokers, or police officers upon request. (Business Card and Badge Examples ) This new requirement is just one aspect of Safeguard's goal for all vendors to present a professional and reassuring image in the communities we serve.

In many communities, neighbors vigilantly watch vacant properties. Remember, you are representing Safeguard and our clients as well. Maintaining quality in the field is a top priority, and quality is reflected in the task performed in the field as well as in the way that task is conducted. All crews should behave professionally, as detailed below. Crews should also dress in appropriate attire, as detailed below. Vehicles should be clean and well-maintained. 


*Professional Behavior*

Any crew or individual doing any sort of work on a property, including quality control, must have a copy of the work order available. 
Communication with neighbors, occupants, law enforcement personnel, brokers, or code enforcement officers must always be professional and polite. If you ever have questions on how to communicate with a particular party, feel free to contact your regional coordinator for assistance. 
Crews should communicate in a moderate tone. Radio and other audio systems should not be heard outside the vehicle and loud music should not be played inside the property. 
Any person doing work on Safeguard's behalf must be of legal working age. Children and pets or other animals are not permitted on the property at any time. 
No smoking inside any property, even if there are already smoke odors inside. 
No use of pools or shower facilities at any property is ever acceptable. 
*Appropriate Attire*
Attire must look professional. Safeguard strongly recommends vendors use vendor company-branded attire. Examples of recommended acceptable and unacceptable attire are as follows: 
_Inspectors ( Photo Examples)_

*Acceptable Attire*





Sports shirts
Dress shirts
Slacks
Khaki Pants

*Unacceptable Attire*

Sweatshirts
T-shirts
Jeans
Extreme styles
_P&P/REO_
*Acceptable Attire*





Sport shirts
Other professional shirts
Company logo T-shirt
Jeans

*Unacceptable Attire*

Extreme styles
</SPAN>


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Khakis to mow weeds?? Lol I wore basketball shorts and a white tee shirt. It's 108 degrees here in Fresno county. No way am I wearing khakis or slacks lmao


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

When the hell is everyone going to wake the F up and realize you're an employee of this company...
Slacks to pick up garbage???????


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

No kidding ! No sweatshirts ? IN THE WINTER ? My guys mowing do wear cargo khakis , but they don't like poison ivy . Me however, I like my running shorts with tennis shoes. We do have company shirts , and business cards. 

Be nice to the neighbors ? LMAO .... AFTER THEY HAVE CALLED THE COPS ON ME ? I THINK NOT! Then they walk over wanting to know what is going on. I understand concerned neighbors , and we often do make first contact with them. In this line of work you come into contact with all kinds.... Some nice , some concerned, some that should just stay in their own homes and let me do my job.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

I might be in the minority here, but I really don't see a problem with the message they are trying to convey. If you show up on a property bumping the latest (insert hip hop artist here) track, and come flopping out of your muffler dragging f250, wearing a wife beater and sporting that ridiculous "pants below the bum" fad, you aren't doing anyone any favors. 

I'm not going to delve too far into dress code, as it could be easily argued that "extreme styles" could be debatable. 

The message I get is that they would like for you to look presentable. Nobody is asking for you to be in a tailor made tuxedo if you're going to be manning the edger. 

That this issue required a memo at all shows me that the vendors they choose are lacking in common sense.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

RServant said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I really don't see a problem with the message they are trying to convey. If you show up on a property bumping the latest (insert hip hop artist here) track, and come flopping out of your muffler dragging f250, wearing a wife beater and sporting that ridiculous "pants below the bum" fad, you aren't doing anyone any favors.
> 
> I'm not going to delve too far into dress code, as it could be easily argued that "extreme styles" could be debatable.
> 
> ...


All my guys wear appropriate work attire. All my guys have been instructed to be professional and polite to everyone they encounter while working. In fact, except for the company shirts/badges and business cards, we already comply with all these requirements. That's not the point. The fact that SG has mandated we comply with this list of rules is the point. They have no right to tell me how to run my business. I am not their employee. A fact emphasized in this very memo - _"__Individuals should not display Safeguard's name." _

They have no right to dictate my company's dress code. They may suggest, they can recommend, they can even refuse to send me work if they don't like the way I look. But they should never mandate my dress code.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

RServant said:


> If you show up on a property wearing a wife beater and sporting that ridiculous "pants below the bum" fad, you aren't doing anyone any favors.


I have a memo requiring my staff to be attractive so that the gals dressed as you describe envoke a positive reaction with the locals.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> All my guys wear appropriate work attire. All my guys have been instructed to be professional and polite to everyone they encounter while working. In fact, except for the company shirts/badges and business cards, we already comply with all these requirements. That's not the point. The fact that SG has mandated we comply with this list of rules is the point. They have no right to tell me how to run my business. I am not their employee. A fact emphasized in this very memo - _"__Individuals should not display Safeguard's name." _
> 
> They have no right to dictate my company's dress code. They may suggest, they can recommend, they can even refuse to send me work if they don't like the way I look. But they should never mandate my dress code.


What he said. As an independent contractor means and methods are my own to decide.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

my dress code always has a S&W 40 cal nestled by my plumber's crack.:thumbsup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Proper attire is required while polishing turds!! Unbelievable.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I have a memo requiring my staff to be attractive so that the gals dressed as you describe envoke a positive reaction with the locals.



LOL..:thumbup::yes::thumbup:

"The locals" that one got me rolling in the floor.


----------



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

*A Dress code!*

We had dress codes in school, and corporate jobs, out here in the field is comfortable easy to bend clothes, We do have company shirts but the no sweats omg. we have to dress to stay warm in the winter and cool in the summer. they have lost it


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

All I can say is keep working for them and they will never change. Never worked for them and would rather close up shop than work for them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

No jeans and no T shirts..............


Get lost, and thats me being nice.


Unless they want to BUY khakis, slacks and polos shirts...................... G E T L O S T!!!!!!!
If not for this being a family friendly forum I would have used more sailorish words. That starts with "GO" and ends with "YOURSELF".

I priced some T shirts recently............. geez even they aren't cheap.
No way I'm buying polos and slacks.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RServant said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I really don't see a problem with the message they are trying to convey. If you show up on a property bumping the latest (insert hip hop artist here) track, and come flopping out of your muffler dragging f250, wearing a wife beater and sporting that ridiculous "pants below the bum" fad, you aren't doing anyone any favors.
> 
> I'm not going to delve too far into dress code, as it could be easily argued that "extreme styles" could be debatable.
> 
> ...





BamaPPC said:


> All my guys wear appropriate work attire. All my guys have been instructed to be professional and polite to everyone they encounter while working. In fact, except for the company shirts/badges and business cards, we already comply with all these requirements. That's not the point. The fact that SG has mandated we comply with this list of rules is the point. They have no right to tell me how to run my business. I am not their employee. A fact emphasized in this very memo - _"__Individuals should not display Safeguard's name." _
> 
> They have no right to dictate my company's dress code. They may suggest, they can recommend, they can even refuse to send me work if they don't like the way I look. But they should never mandate my dress code.






You both are completely right. Obviously some one dropped the ball rather badly in their dress code and SG has no right to dictate my company's dress code.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

We had a opportunity to work for them and TG I went with my gut instinct and decided not to. This company is trying tell all you guys how to run your own company.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

"Badges" "we don't need no stinkin badges" :lol:
This is so far over the top they are just asking for a massive class action suit. I would put their name on a shirt just to piss them off!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

cover2 said:


> "Badges" "we don't need no stinkin badges" :lol:
> This is so far over the top they are just asking for a massive class action suit. I would put their name on a shirt just to piss them off!!






Back when I did wints all the companies said to put my name and number on the paperwork. 
I put their name and number. 

Far as I was concerned it was all day to day, hour to hour work. Ya never knew when you'd part ways with them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

RServant said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I really don't see a problem with the message they are trying to convey. If you show up on a property bumping the latest (insert hip hop artist here) track, and come flopping out of your muffler dragging f250, wearing a wife beater and sporting that ridiculous "pants below the bum" fad, you aren't doing anyone any favors.
> 
> I'm not going to delve too far into dress code, as it could be easily argued that "extreme styles" could be debatable.
> 
> ...


You are an employee not a Contractor or you would have a problem with them dictating how to run your company...
If you don't have enough common sense to have a dress code for your company then again...you're an employee...
Not to be rude but this is the attitude...let me just roll over for these nitwits so I get a check that has created the madness in the industry...
NOBODY tells our company how to dress our employees..or me for that matter...
I love the...don't display safeguards name....so you just show up at a property on your own to supply services???? 
Guess they are tired of contheifs going/telling the police SGP sent them to the wrong house and they removed 20k worth of personals that can't be returned....


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> All my guys wear appropriate work attire. All my guys have been instructed to be professional and polite to everyone they encounter while working. In fact, except for the company shirts/badges and business cards, we already comply with all these requirements. That's not the point. The fact that SG has mandated we comply with this list of rules is the point. They have no right to tell me how to run my business. I am not their employee. A fact emphasized in this very memo - _"__Individuals should not display Safeguard's name." _
> 
> They have no right to dictate my company's dress code. They may suggest, they can recommend, they can even refuse to send me work if they don't like the way I look. But they should never mandate my dress code.


My apologies, my take on this memo is that they want you to have an badge or shirt that has your company name. Something that looks official. The rest (khakis and Pennie loafers/whatever) is simply recommended, but not required, attire. Again, just my take. I have no quarrel with that.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

> No use of pools .or shower facilities at any property is ever acceptable


Yeah like I'm gonna take a shower in these crappy homes. Hey it's hot out lets go for a dip in that lime green colored pool. :lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For sure, the things you see in those houses will give you nightmares enough WITHOUT using the shower or pool.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> You are an employee not a Contractor or you would have a problem with them dictating how to run your company...
> If you don't have enough common sense to have a dress code for your company then again...you're an employee...
> Not to be rude but this is the attitude...let me just roll over for these nitwits so I get a check that has created the madness in the industry...
> NOBODY tells our company how to dress our employees..or me for that matter...
> ...


I've never turned a key for safeguard, so technically I don't have a dog in this fight. If I read the memo wrong, burn me at the stake! My interpretation, they require you to wear a badge or some form of professional identification. The rest, they were spelling out recommendations that should have had a "Captain Obvious" header for you seasoned fellows.


----------



## AW27 (May 5, 2013)

Not trying to be a smart one here or anything like that, but if you reread the memo it says that: 

"Examples of recommended acceptable and unacceptable attire are as follows: 

Inspectors ( Photo Examples)

Acceptable Attire

Sports shirts
Dress shirts
Slacks
Khaki Pants
Unacceptable Attire
Sweatshirts
T-shirts
Jeans
Extreme styles

P&P/REO
Acceptable Attire



Sport shirts
Other professional shirts
Company logo T-shirt
Jeans

Unacceptable Attire
Extreme styles"

Basically, our only unacceptable attire is "extreme styles," whatever the hell that means . . . Inspectors are the ones who can't wear sweatshirts and must wear khakis etc . .


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

AW27 said:


> Not trying to be a smart one here or anything like that, but if you reread the memo it says that:
> 
> "Examples of recommended acceptable and unacceptable attire are as follows:
> 
> ...


What this means is that I can no longer contract out to those guys in "GWAR". Very disappointed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

He has no problem wearing a badge around his neck but his beard may cover it up.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Owning your own business regardless what you do you should always have a dress code implemented my guys cannot wear cutoff shirts or jeans with holes or shorts When they are out in the field the are representing My Company and appearance does matter


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They've certainly brought it on themselves by hiring the beer money pay crowds. 

Now this is their way of trying to address that without correcting the problem.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

RServant said:


> My apologies, my take on this memo is that they want you to have an badge or shirt that has your company name. Something that looks official. The rest (khakis and Pennie loafers/whatever) is simply recommended, but not required, attire. Again, just my take. I have no quarrel with that.


You are correct, I stand corrected. The memo states: 

_*"Appropriate Attire* </SPAN>_
_Attire must look professional. Safeguard strongly recommends vendors use vendor company-branded attire. Examples of recommended acceptable and unacceptable attire are as follows: "_

It is strongly recommended. I guess by that point in the memo I was seeing through a red haze.


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

It sounds as though SG is trying to inject some professionalism in its vendor network.

Too bad SG doesn't know the definition of professionalism...:whistling2:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> You are correct, I stand corrected. The memo states:
> 
> _*"Appropriate Attire*</SPAN>_
> _Attire must look professional. Safeguard strongly recommends vendors use vendor company-branded attire. Examples of recommended acceptable and unacceptable attire are as follows: "_
> ...


I am a professional *******, so jeans with holes in them and Skynyrd T-shirts are acceptable and appropriate professional attire. :tt2:


----------

